# first time out.tips?



## dragman6693 (Sep 28, 2009)

i really want to get into spearfishing i have a hawian sling and a kayak for transport i was wondering if any well producing structures piers,bridges,ect are accecable via yak...thanks for any advice


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Be sure and check over the latest FWC regs for spearfishing, Florida restricts spearing near jetties and some other structures.

10FLSWJUL - 1 This is the link, check page 10.

These rules unfortunatly leave little for the small boat owner in this area.

Only spot I know of that would fall outside all the restrictions, but accessable by kayak or shore, is the Whisky Wreck (gulf side of Perdido Key.)

Don't have good directions, but maybe someone else on here knows how to get there, and If it is even exposed right now. Could check with MBT Divers.

If all else fails find a ride out in the Gulf, Presuming we ever get the bans lifted.


----------



## Native Diver (Aug 8, 2009)

The whiskey is in alabama waters, different regs than Florida, and its more of a shore dive, no boat needed. Alabama allows spearing there as well as the jetties. You WILL need a non resident saltwater license and a spear permit too. Not sure if the area," Alabama Waters" are opened back up for harvesting yet.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

As I said -I've never had good directions to the Whisky...but I was pretty sure it was before the florabama.....better check that too...if it is in BAMA waters their liscence fees are high....and I should have mentioned the gulf is still screwd....just tired of saying it

As far as I know the Whisky and The Cathren are the only shore dive wrecks left in this area.....both come and go with the shifting sand, and the cathren is out for spearing because it is too close to Ft. Pickens.

Hope someone has some good news for this first time spearo.


----------



## dragman6693 (Sep 28, 2009)

yeah some good news would be nice what about blindly going off the beach in an area where a pier is?? do i have a shot at a king or an AJ? something of that nature.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Without some sort of structure you probably won't get a fish to come close enough for you to spear it.
Pole spear would probably not be adviseable for a legal amberjack. Flounder , or maybe a sheephead would be good. You might find some flounder in the bay.
Are you a diver, or snorkler? Florida waters have re-opened, if you dive you should find a ride out.....Three barges would be great for into to spearfishing.
Not to rehash,...I don't get a kickback....but check out www.mbtdivers.com .... Free spearfishing seminars from time to time, and If you aren't a diver....maybe you should.
Spearing in this area pretty much requires canned air, and 50+ feet in depth.


----------



## JHL (Nov 17, 2009)

the whiskey wreck is in Alabama. Could try the Mass if you dive, maybe get some flounder. I second firefish with the three barges recommendation, its a good place to get your feet wet.


----------



## dragman6693 (Sep 28, 2009)

where is three barges??


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

dragman6693 said:


> where is three barges??


Here is the Link for that info: Local Dive Sites

They are roughly 2miles off the beach and 5 miles east of Pensacola Pass , in about 55 feet of water. Thery are pretty torn apart, but on a clear day it is still easy to find all three on one dive. I personally speared about a 15 lb sheephead on this reef when I fisht started spearing.


----------



## dragman6693 (Sep 28, 2009)

does anybody know of a spearfishing charter cpt. they recomend?? i really want to get out there


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Capt. Dalton Kennedy - (850) 565-7247 Due South Custom Charters - runs lots of spearfishing trips.


----------

